# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] [MAJ] Video Games Live: des places à gagner !

## Emile Zoulou

*Mise à jour 2:*
 J'ai déjà six bonnes réponses sur la boite mail, mais je vais devoir me résoudre à filer les places restantes à mes grands parents si personne ne trouve la bonne réponse... Je m'en vais donc vous filer un dernier indice, qui devrait je l'espère vous mettre sur la voie. Oui, mes grands parents ont les tympans fragiles, je préfèrerai qu'ils ne se les ruinent pas à 30cm d'enceintes grosses comme des armoires normandes.

*Le jeu dont est tiré le sprite est joué à la première personne.**Le jeu dont est tiré le sprite a été développé par Looking Glass Studios.* 
   Le _Video Games Live_ aura lieu pour la première fois en France le 18 Décembre 2008. Pour ceux qui ne savent pas de quoi il s’agit, c’est un grand concert de 60 zicos (orchestre et chœurs) au cours duquel seront repris les plus grands titres de musique de jeux vidéo. Ce genre d’événement a déjà eu lieu aux Etats-Unis et au Tadjikistan mais c’est une première en France.
 La playlist a été choisie par plus 9000 participants lors d’un vote, voici les jeux qui ont été retenus :
    Arcade Classic Metal Gear Solid   God of War Space Invaders   Beyond Good & Evil Civilization IV   Final Fantasy Metroïd   Zelda Kingdom Hearts   Sonic Warcraft   Starcraft II Guitar Hero   Halo One-Winged   Castlevania     Pour l’occasion, Canard PC vous propose de gagner *10 places* de catégories 2, d’une valeur de 48€ chacune. C’est pas rien tout de même, 10 places.
 Pour ce faire, il suffit de trouver de quel jeu est extrait le sprite ci-dessous. Envoyez la réponse à concours AT canardpc POINT com, en précisant dans l'objet le nom du jeu, et dans le corps du mail vos nom, prénom, adresse ainsi qu'une photo de votre soeur en pièce jointe (si elle est majeure cela va de soi).

   

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## captain_torche

> voici les jeux qui ont été retenu*:
> [...] Guitar Hero[...]


Si je comprends bien, des musiciens vont jouer sur scène des morceaux extraits d'un jeu vidéos, où lesdits morceaux ont été récupérés de musiciens jouant sur scène ?
C'est tout de même affolant, tant d'innovation.

----------


## Roland Flure

Je me suis dit la même chose que cp.torche en voyant Guitar Hero dans la liste : reprendre sur scène des chansons d'un jeu, dans lequel elles sont issues de la vray vie.
C'est d'une surpuissance  ::o:

----------


## Kette

Il n'y a même pas Total Annihilation dans la liste.   ::(: 
Bonne surprise : Beyond Good & Evil.   ::wub:: 
Ne vous plaignez pas trop pour Guitar Hero, ils auraient pu mettre _AudioSurf._  ::ninja:: 

Par contre, aucune idée de la réponse du concours, dommage j'aurais aimé participer.   ::cry::

----------


## Nono

> Si je comprends bien, des musiciens vont jouer sur scène des morceaux extraits d'un jeu vidéos, où lesdits morceaux ont été récupérés de musiciens jouant sur scène ?
> C'est tout de même affolant, tant d'innovation.


bah si c'est le seul moyen pour sauver une soirée "daft punk / flonflon", ils ne vont pas cracher dessus je pense.

----------


## DarzgL

C'est du n'importe quoi leur truc, y'a même pas Morrowind  ::(:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Facile le squelette. C'est Raphi...

----------


## mescalin

> ... ainsi qu'une photo de votre soeur en pièce jointe (si elle est majeure cela va de soi).

----------


## tb-51

Je te complèterais , Kette, en disant, qu'il n'ya pas un seul theme de Jeremy Soule, alors que bon...c'est quoi, juste la grosse référence, ou encore Jespere Kyd...

----------


## Kette

> Je te complèterais , Kette, en disant, qu'il n'ya pas un seul theme de Jeremy Soule, alors que bon...c'est quoi, juste la grosse référence, ou encore Jespere Kyd...


C'est clair que c'est un réel manque. Il est balaise le gars. Son site est nickel en tout cas.  

http://www.jeremysoule.com/index2.html

Par contre je ne vois pas bien ce qu'a fait Kyd. Ah, ben si, Hitman... Enorme quoi.

Je trouve normal que des musiques de la tremps de God of War se retrouve dans la liste, elles sont sublimes.   ::wub::

----------


## Kobal

Ni Chrono Trigger ni Chrono Cross ni Silent Hill
ce concert est un scandale !

----------


## lemanruss

Moi j'm'en cogne.... chuis sourd.

----------


## Narushima

Et alors, même pas de thème Tetris ? C'est quoi cette arnaque ?
Sinon, je sais bien que mes deux ravissantes (et tout à fait majeure) soeurs m'accorderaient une victoire doté de coutures plates, mais bon, Paris, c'est loin. Quand on habite dans le sud, on tous cas.

----------


## Raphyo

> Facile le squelette. C'est Raphi...


Moi ? ^^''

----------


## touriste

et oblivion, il est ou ? >.<

----------


## afterburner

cay koi cte liste?
Meme pas F-Zero X, cay paytay...

----------


## Futurama

No Seiken Densetsu... 
Bah putain !!!

----------


## henshin

Ouais ils sortent pas des sentiers battus c'est toujours les mêmes thèmes des mêmes jeux qui sortent.

----------


## Nikch

Oui henshin, mais faut dire, que ça dépote sévère!!!

----------


## n0ra

> Par contre je ne vois pas bien ce qu'a fait Kyd. Ah, ben si, Hitman... Enorme quoi.


Assassin Creed (Theme), Kane & Lynch, Splinter Cell : CT (cinématique), UT3 et The Chornicles of Spellborn entre autre.

http://www.jesperkyd.com/music_alt.php

----------


## Maxecom02

On peut avoir un indice, ou plus de précisions, genre sur quelle console est-il ?
Parce que sur fond blanc, c'est pas facile.
Ou alors, j'ai jamais joué à ce jeu...
Mais ça m'étonnerait !

----------


## Rodwin

C'est un sprite : le fond n'est pas blanc. Le fond est rempli sur un autre plan, placé derrière, le sprite se place devant de sorte qu'ils soient superposés. Le blanc est donc rempli par un fond dans le jeu!

----------


## Phatcobra

Ouais, c'est un peu chaud la quand même...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

J'ai eu des bonnes réponses sans l'indice, donc c'est faisable. Je filerai un autre indice demain.

----------


## carapitcho

Je suis sur une piste ^^

----------


## Poireau

> Je suis sur une piste ^^


 
La chance. Moi j'ai même pas la thune pour partir faire du ski cette année.

----------


## carapitcho

> La chance. Moi j'ai même pas la thune pour partir faire du ski cette année.


En fait, je squat la wii balance d'un ami  ::o:

----------


## red TREGOR

Ouep, j'ai bien une petite idée. Mais comme je gagne jamais rien j'ai préféré m'acheter ma place!!    ::P: h34r:

----------


## ChrisPilote

Pas de Shenmue? Alors qu'il était dans la liste des titres pour lesquels on pouvait voter?
Il n'y a plus d'espoirs pour l'espèce humaine  ::|:

----------


## Kernelle la coquine

Il n'y aurait pas un genre de nouvel indice pour les mauvais élèves?

----------


## Velgos

Manque de visibilité ce concours, je l'avais pas vu ! Et il est en seconde page... laisse béton, ça doit être en première page. :/

----------


## dalgwen

Rah le dernier indice est tellement énorme que les bonnes réponses ont du affluer dans la BAL de Zoulou.

----------


## lothard

et si on ne connait pas la réponse mais qu'on a que les photos de 2 soeurs majeures ?

----------


## carapitcho

> Je suis sur une piste ^^


L'indice N°2 me laisse espérer une bonne réponse de ma part  ::wub::

----------


## Alab

Mail envoyé, sans doute bon grâce au deuxième indice.

Par contre je n'ai pas précisé l'adresse et tout juste le pseudo du fofo car pour les coordonnées je vous les avez déjà données lors d'un concours de b0b0 mais si il faut je vous les redonnerai.  :;):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Oula, faut savoir qu'on archive pas les coordonnées, je suis plutôt du genre à supprimer les vieux messages "pour que ça fasse propre dans la boite mail".

----------


## Alab

> Oula, faut savoir qu'on archive pas les coordonnées, je suis plutôt du genre à supprimer les vieux messages "pour que ça fasse propre dans la boite mail".


Ok je renvoie mes coordonnées alors pas de problème.  :;): 

Voili voilou c'est fait.

----------


## DarzgL

> et oblivion, il est ou ? >.<


Les thèmes d'Oblivion n'ont rien d'exceptionnel, ceux de Morrowind étaient bien meilleurs.

----------


## Kette

Punaise, je suis à la bourre, le dernier indice aide vachement. Faudrait que je prenne le temps de faire quelques recherches.  ::mellow::

----------


## Velgos

Alors? Qui a gagné? Qui y a été? C'était bien?

----------

